#  Krankheiten >   blaue hände und füsse >

## st779

hallo an alle, 
hoffe euch geht es soweit gut, habe folgendes problem und hoffe ihr könnt mir tipps oder nen rat geben was ich machen soll habe schon seit längerem das problem das sich meine hände vorallem die füsse komplett blau verfärben am anfang war es noch nicht so schlimm da war es nur so rötlich habe mir auch nichts gross dabei gedacht aber mittlerweile sind die  ganze füsse und hände blau ist zwar ab und zu mal bisele besser aber meistens blau was könnte das sein da es ja immer schlimmer wird bin ja erst 29 das kann doch nichts mit der durchblutung zu tun haben 
vielen dank für eure hilfe 
gruss steffen

----------


## dreamchaser

Passiert das eher bei Kälte?? Und bis wohin genau werden sie blau? Was passiert nachdem sie blau waren - werden sie sofort wieder normal oder verfärben sie sich erst noch in andere Farben?
Ohne genauere Angaben wird dir hier keiner eine Antwort geben können!!! Und du solltest das einem Arzt zeigen, denn nur wenn man es sieht, kann man dir mit Sicherheit sagen, was es ist.

----------


## st779

hi erst mal danke für deine antwort nein es passiert nicht nur bei kälte selbst wenn ich warm bade bleiben sie blau die blaue verfärbung geht ungefähr bis zum knöchel sieht aus als hätte man nen blauen socken an wenn sie blau sind werden sie nicht mehr sofort normal erst wenn ich meine beine hochlege wird es besser dann verfärben sie sich in einen rot blau ton aber nicht mehr der ganze fuss ist betroffen nur noch stellen weiss meistens sind es dann nur noch die zehen.
gruss steffen

----------


## katzograph

Hallo st779, 
Du solltes den Rat von Dreamchaser nicht nur unbedingt, sondern auch möglichst schnell Folge leisten und zum Arzt gehen. Wenn es sich  n u r  um die Verfärbung von Händen und Füßen handelt, wäre das zwar ungewöhnlich, deutet aber trotzdem auf eine schwere Durchblutungsstörung hin. Das könnte unter anderem ein Anzeichen von Diabetes sein oder auch die sogenannte Blausucht wäre eine denkbare Ursache. Und Durchblutungsstörungen können auch von einer zu schwachen Pumpleistung des Herzens kommen. Also wie gesagt, schnell von einem Arzt abklären lassen. 
Gute Besserung wünscht
katzograph

----------


## st779

hallo katzograph,
ist nicht nur die füsse habe es mal richtig angeschaut das blaue zieht auch den fuss hoch richtung wade aber wie gesagt mal besser mal schlechter vlt hast recht das es von der pump leistung kommt spüre da immer so ein hopperln wenn ich unter anstrengung bin am liebsten würde ich das ganze vergessen und nicht mehr drüber nachdenken aber sieht halt wirklich nicht schön aus und was mir in letzter time sehr aufgefallen ist habe immer einen brand aber trinke kein alkohol naja vlt sollte ich doch mal zu einem arzt gehen aber mein motto war halt immer selbst ist der mann es wird auch alles wieder gut gruss 
ps wenn man ein foto reistellen könnte, könnte ich mal die füsse zeigen denn sie sehen gerade nicht so schön aus

----------


## Justitia

Hallo, 
ich möchte mich meinen Vorschreibern anschließen. Geh bitte zum Arzt. Auch das mit dem vermehrten Durst ist ein Symptom. 
Wenn Du das Ganze auch am liebsten vergessen würdest, werden wahrscheinlich noch andere Symptome auftreten. Es ist nichts was sich durch Abwarten verbessern wird. Schieb es bitte nicht auf die lange Bank. Hol Dir Hilfe beim Arzt! Lieber heut als morgen.
Also auf, auf zum Arzt.
Du kannst uns ja dann berichten, was er (sie) gesagt hat. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## st779

hallo ulrike,
danke für deinen ratschlag werde es glaub auch mal machen denke es ist warscheinlich ratsam habe zwar kein hausarzt weil wie gesagt ich eigentlich nie gross zu einem arzt gehe wenn eine grippe dann zur apotheke das nötige holen und auskurrieren aber bei dem problem jetzt weiss ich halt nicht was ich einnehmen kann damit es weg geht und ehrlich ich auch ein wenig schwächer bin hatte gewichtsverlust die letzten paar monate ungewollt 10 kg 1.86 und nur noch 64 kg naja dann muss ich halt doch den weg mal zu einem arzt machen gruss st und ganz viel glück euch allen

----------


## Christiane

Hupps. Du hast ständig Durst und hast ungewollt Gewicht verloren. Erzähle das mal dem Arzt wo du hingehst, das ist wichtig! 
Bezüglich deiner Frage, ob du hier Fotos von deinen Füssen reinstellen kannst: wenn Bilder zum Thema passen, sind sie erlaubt.

----------


## dreamchaser

Etwas klang die Geschichte ja initial nach einem Raynaud-Syndrom - aber ich habe das ja nicht gesehen, kann hier alsonichts sicheres sagen. Jetzt kommt ja doch noch mehr heraus mit dem Durst und dem Gewichtsverlust - du solltest wirklich rasch zum Arzt gehen und das alles abklären lassen. Klingt doch sehr komplex!

----------


## Lillju

Wäre auch schön, wenn jemand schreiben würde, was ist rausgekommen. Würde auch anderen helfen, wer danach sucht. Hab gerade auch diese Problem. Manchmal sind die rot, manchmal ganz blau und kalt. Heißes Wasser hilft auch nicht dabei... Wenn man dadrauf Druck ausübt verferbt sich die Stelle weiß und bleibt paar sekunden, es bleibt aber keine Beule zurück. Hab bis jetzt noch kein Diabetis und mit dem Herzen auch nicht viel, nur Pulmonele hochblutdruck. Dafür hab ich SLE mit verschiedenen beteiligungen. Zu den Füsen, hab dabei keine Schmerzen, aber empfindlichkeit etwas angeschrenkt, kann ohne probleme über sehr kalte Boden laufen.
Ich danke euch im vorraus für eure Antwort!!!

----------


## teeem

Hallo, 
wenn SLE vorbekannt ist, handelt es sich wahrscheinlich um das oben genannte Raynaud-Phänomen, das ist nämlich damit assoziiert. Gehen Sie zu einem Arzt, wenn es sie sehr einschränkt kann man mit bestimmten Medikamenten Linderung verschaffen. Damit kennt sich Ihr behandelnder Rheumatologe sicherlich bestens aus!

----------

